# What color is she?



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I could agree with that. Or a minimal color paint, lol. I'd have to look at my paint colors again, but I think she'd be considered an overo pattern, because of the pattern down her back, but I dont remember exactly.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorrel frame overo


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she ALMOST looks red dun? is it possible she had a dun parent?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What makes you say frame over maximal sabino or some variation of tovero, ND?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh I am sure those are in there as well, but the way the color is over the rump is what is telling me frame. I see sabino as well with the "roaning" of the color over the rump. 

As to what other white patterns are for sure there... only one my gut is telling me for sure is frame, with a very strong feeling of sabino. Splash is also probably there, but so hard to tell with there being so little color. 

*disclaimer I am probably not making sense as I can't even think straight. My bed is calling my name. :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ND with Splash and Frame isn't there usually blue eyes? hard to tell but i think she has 2 brown eyes? or is her right one blue?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can have splash and not have blue eyes. I am not 100% if frame can/does cause blue eyes or not.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for clearing that up. i was sure you would have the answer! your always really knowlegeable on your colors


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

She has two blue eyes. We also have to put sunscreen on her face in summer or she gets burned really bad lol. if that count for anything.


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

This is just a funny candid shot I took, but you can see her eyes. Thats her daughter in the background.

You can also see the spots on her chest, which are actually on her skin, not the coat.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i definitely think i see sabino with all the ticking and "roaning" but still questioning if sorrel or red dun.


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well her spots along her back and her ears match her daughter's color perfectly if you stand them next to each other so I would assume sorrel right?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

what did the sire of the daughter look like? The daughter has some very "Splash" looking bits to her, as well as sabino. 

It is thought that frame MAY cause blue eyes, Splash does cause blue eyes though. I so wish there were a test for splash (but I've heard they are getting closer to it!)


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Im not sure about what the sire of Samara looked like, since I didn't know the owners 8 years ago. All I know Is he was the last Arab of the breeding line they had. I think he's dead now. I also don't know what Sprinkles (thats her name) parents looked like since she was an auction meat horse rescue 12 years ago. She's about 14 years give or take.


----------

